# Abmeldung gen Malediven



## Sailfisch (15. November 2005)

Hallo Freunde des Big Game Fischens!
Ich verabschiede mich schon mal von Euch. Donnerstag geht es ab gen Malediven. Zwei Wochen Hardcorefischen stehen mir bevor, Trolling, Poppern und Flatfischen. Selbstverständlich werde ich wieder berichten.
Also Kollegen, macht mir keine Schande!


----------



## sammycr65 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Na dann grüß mir "Meerufenfushi"!

Da habe ich vor 6 Jahren meine Hochzeitsreise verbracht ... ohne angeln!

War aber auch nicht unnett ....

Viel Spaß wünscht

der Sammy


----------



## Mr. Lepo (15. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

... schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil wünsch ich dir. Bis denne |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (15. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Dann mal Hals und Beinbruch !!! Und denke daran .....wenn die Arme schmerzen, immer eine Pause machen |wavey: |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## ischmail (16. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Jo, Mann

   |wavey:   lass krachen   |wavey: 

Petri Heil, und etliche ... verry big one ... 

Und ess kein chicken, wegen der Grippe. #6


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

hallo sailfisch dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen urlaub und komm gesund wieder und vergiss nicht bilder zu machen#6#6


----------



## Karstein (16. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Na denn man "tight lines" - clean strikes and burning reels!


----------



## HD4ever (16. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

man - ich will mit !!!!
Schneeregen wenn ich ausm Fenster gucke :-( 
wünsch dir aber viel Spaß/Erfolg und erhol dich schön inner Sonne ! :m


----------



## Ansgar (16. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Na, der (ich zitiere) "arme Student" mal wieder auf Big Game Trip??

Denn moechte ich mal wissen, wie ein reicher Student aussieht? Oder ein ganz armer??   

Viel Spass und all the best
Ansgar


----------



## forellenudo (17. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Hallo Kai
Einen schönen Urlaub mit großen Fischen,freu mich schon auf den Bericht und den Bildern#6 #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

na dann wünsche ich Dir 2 Super Tolle Wochen Spass & viel Petri...
freu mich schon auf den Bericht mit Bildern#6

Bis dann |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Melde mich hiermit vorschriftsmäßig zurück! Bilder und Bericht folgen in den kommenden Tagen, bin jetzt zu müde,
Kurzzusammenfassung: Super Trip!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Herzlich Willkommen zurück Kai,
so.. schnell ab ins Bett dass du gleich morgen früh den Bericht schreiben kannst 

Bin gespannt


----------



## Reisender (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Bericht Später !!!! Bilder nun aber schnell....|supergri |supergri |supergri  Schlaf mal gut .|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

hallo kai #h

auch von mir nen herzliches welcome back... schön, dat du wieder do bist #6 #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Bescheid und willkommen zurück )


----------



## rob (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

na da bin ich aber mal gespannt auf den bericht und die bilder:m
freu mich das du wieder heil zurück bist.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Dorschi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

welcome back home!

Freue mich schon auf den Bericht!


----------



## forellenudo (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

Willkommen zurück#6 #6


----------



## rob (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

mensch kai,rück mal ein paar bilder raus:q
ich seh du hast schon ein neues avatar das deinem namen gerecht wird:m
ich will sehenlg rob


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> mensch kai,rück mal ein paar bilder raus:q
> ich seh du hast schon ein neues avatar das deinem namen gerecht wird:m
> ich will sehenlg rob



Hoffe, daß der Bericht morgen online gehen kann! 

Das neue Avatar verdanke ich Jörg, alias Meeresangler Schwerin! Guter Mann #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## rob (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*

wieso!hat er den fisch gefangen?:q:q:m


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung gen Malediven*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> wieso!hat er den fisch gefangen?:q:q:m



Der gute Jörg schafft es immer die Bilder in die Größe zu bringen, daß sie als Avatar akzeptiert werden! Da bin ich einfach zu dähmlich für!


----------

